# Greetings From PA!



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

New snowboard fiend here. This is my first season ever! Pretty psyched about it I still get my battles bruises and fall on my butt but I am still learning. So far I have been to Jack Frost and Blue Mountain. Been a total 4 times (so far) this season and looking to go a couple more. Hoping to really get some good info. on this board because I am definitely looking to continue this sport and gear up.

I get the concept of riding just have to not fall....


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome to the forums. boostin eh? by that you mean turbo?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

aka22 said:


> welcome to the forums. boostin eh? by that you mean turbo?


Yes sir....my other hobby/baby


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Damn... look at that front mount :drool: Clean ride :thumbsup:

Blue has a pretty decent terrain park but it seems every hill is a slow riding area. A friend and i got chased down by ski patrol and we werent even going that fast and there was no one ahead of us.


----------

